# Feedback on painted Litespeeds?



## HerbertK

How does everybody here on this forum feel about painted titanium bikes? How for example do you like the pearl white Siena below?

What color choices would you want to see if any at all?

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## sokyroadie

IMHO - Naked is better. Definitely less upkeep.

Jeff


----------



## Lamdog

One of the appeal helped me make my decision to buy my 06 Siene is the lack of paint (no paint chip to worry about) ... though this white one definately is NICEEEEEE! I'd be afraid to get it dirty


----------



## T-CON

I like them naked for the exact reasons listed above. 

That being said I do have a soft spot for black debadged bikes. It is the stealth thing and I tend to subscribe to the Henry Ford principle (you can have it any color you want as long as it is black).


----------



## estone2

It's very pretty. Painted could be cool, although bare Ti s defintiely cool because of no chipping, etc.

If you paint them, keep them subdued, like the Siena. None of the flashy crap. Subdued and understated is awesome. Flashy, like a lot of the Treks, cool I guess, but that's one of the things that drove me to Litespeed - it's not faddy, it's real.

If you guys do colors like White, that's cool. Black... I don't know. Candy Apple Red? NO.

I like class. Litespeeds have it. A lot of mainstreams dont. If you're going to go for a paint-job, however, keep it high quality - more Colnago and less Trek. (I'm not a Trek hater, I have two. Their paint jobs look okay, but they don't look near as good as a Colnago or Litespeed.)
-estone2


----------



## Juanmoretime

Herbert, as an option its the way to go. I would think what Litespeed has done in the past is great. Red, black and white. I prefer the naked titanium myself with tasteful and subtle decals. The half paint and half naked was a good look. Retro like what was done on the last of the Classics with the panel type decals was a very nice look too!


----------



## TurboTurtle

If you (LS) are going to paint them, finish the Ti first so that the buyer can strip the paint 5 years down the road and have a bare Ti bike.

Personally, I think it's a sin to paint exotic metal. I have sinned. Bought a 2000 Ultimate frame last winter that had been after market painted with the intention of stripping it. It grew on me and still looks like the pic below.

TF


----------



## vanjr

I love the white paint and would prefer paint over unfinished ti.
I also appear to be in the minority so far.


----------



## Dog Trainer

*Sweet*

That white paint job is sweet! :thumbsup: Is there a clearcoat over the decals? I've never owned a Ti bike because I never cared for the unpainted look but that white paint job could sway me on my next purchase.


----------



## cptab

*Part Color Part Material*

While researching Ti frames, I found online a number of frames from different manufacturers that are half painted and half naked. I think IF and Seven, among others, give you the option of displaying naked Ti at the seat and chain stays when you add custom paint. Some of the paint jobs are fantastic. Properly done, it gives you the bling factor of Ti and the creativity and flashiness of shiney paint. Heck, you can coordinate almost any color with the peweter/silver/gray finish of Ti. The material is just asking a splash of color (decals or otherwise).


----------



## HerbertK

cptab said:


> Heck, you can coordinate almost any color with the peweter/silver/gray finish of Ti. The material is just asking a splash of color (decals or otherwise).



Kind of like this white Ghisallo? 

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## cptab

*Nice.*

I see that you have many new ideas in the works! The frame is what I was thinking, though I personally prefer more vibrant colors than the white and light gray (on the decals)--(all white reminds me of the Look team model). I'm glad to see that the exposed Ti is visible in the SS and the BB area. W/o the exposed BB area, it would have reminded me of an aluminum frame with carbon seat stays installed on the rear. The seat stays on those bikes were obvioulsy meant to scream "I have carbon seat stays!!" Litespeed needs to scream, "Full Ti Frame!" Anyway, I like it, but I would add something more to the point where the exposed Ti on the SS meets the paint near the seatpost (to complement the fancy paint work in the seat tube and BB area). 

My final two cents. Instead of a Litespeed decal, the "Litespeed" and model names can be exposed Ti w/ a black or red or whatever border. While this might be more labor intensive, I think that would look sweet and be worthwhile.

If any of my suggestions are adopted, I'll gladly accept a new Litespeed to keep my new Merlin company!!


----------



## estone2

It seems kind of weird to put paint on the frame that is THE ultimate embodiment of light weight first and foremost.
-estone2


----------



## tuscanybill

Some yery cool bikes for sure, personaly I like the bare look however, as I understand it you have always offered paint, some really cool options would help owners make bikes their own if they wished, I liked the Ghisallo posted, thats neet, the Siena looks too white to me, but everyone is differant.


----------



## Master Killer

I like both white bikes. I wasn't too fond at all with the other factory Litespeed paint jobs.


----------



## acckids

I like the option of having mine painted. I would pick the above whited painted Litespeed over the bare frame if I was in a shop. I know that 3-4 years from now I could always strip the paint, polish the frame and basically have a new frame. I am a tight-wad so that would help me justify the cost of a Litespeed. It would also help "selling" the cost to my wife. Definitely go conservative though with white, black, red and a cobalt blue.


----------



## HerbertK

Thank you everybody for the great feedback. We actually always had offered paint as an option but really never promoted it heavily. A few years back we would show at least one or two bikes with paint schemes in the catalog.

Thanks again and keep it up.

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## HOOKEM

*Bikes have to be Orange or Blue or Steel or Titanium or Both.*

My 98 Classic is a little bit of Blue and Titanium. It meets two of the criteria just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## RickC5

I prefer naked titanium. The thing I like best about naked ti is the low upkeep over time. No paint chips to ever worry about, and should you happen to scratch the ti, a scotchbite pad restores it to new.

Having said that, one of the prettiest bikes I have ever seen was a titanium Serotta that had been painted with a tinted metallic clearcoat. It gave the bike just a bit of color, but still let the naked ti show through. Of course, the clearcoat is still prone to chips.

It looks like you guys must be doing a bit of marketing brainstorming now that you've dropped carbon fibre and are only focusing on ti.


----------



## lorenzo

*Ti frames. to splash or not to splash.*

While the white-painted Siena does not look bad, I've grown used to, and fond of, seeing Litespeed in bare Ti finish. It looks a lot better than any paint scheme I've seen on a litespeed, or on any other bike, for that matter. Besides, bare Ti finish confer Litespeed bikes that workhorse identity; a statement that says that these are bikes to be ridden, that they take a pounding and keep on going, all the while looking flashy and beautiful.


Lorenzo.




HerbertK said:


> How does everybody here on this forum feel about painted titanium bikes? How for example do you like the pearl white Siena below?
> 
> What color choices would you want to see if any at all?
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Rollie McGraham

*White Sienna*

Herbert

That looks fantastic, a true work of art.

Do it my man Do it.


----------



## EasyRider47

*Brushed & Painted...(Orange)*



HOOKEM said:


> My 98 Classic is a little bit of Blue and Titanium. It meets two of the criteria just fine :thumbsup:



Hookem:

Your other criteria was Orange - Here's an Orange one. Yes - I know, I probably look like Charlie Brown riding the Great Pumpkin!

I have an older Ultimate (natural ti brushed) and a newer Ultimate (painted Orange) - from my perspective, the natural brushed ti finish is a classic and the painted one is just a bit more interesting. If I had the opportunity, I would have gone for a white one...but I saw the Orange one and the rest is history.

Take it easy,
EasyRider47


----------



## Ramjm_2000

The white is a great option. I am about to pony up for a new Ti frame and am on the fence with the exact choice naked ti or a pearl white w/matching fork. Both examples are HAWT!


----------



## giordana93

I say offer a painted version as a no-cost option. the classic look of ti will always appeal to some, but it's nice to have something flashy, esp. now that ti is no longer the elite material as far as crowd appeal. just look at the orbea line--sure they are light and carbon, like everyone wants, but they are also just plain pretty, for those who don't want the understated elegance of brushed, ti, that is


----------



## HOOKEM

*Awesome!*

I LOVE the Orange!! I don't know why, but every bike that's had any appeal has been either blue or orange. Like my current ride:


----------



## slvoid

Definitely naked. Naked ti, naked carbon (no cheezy cosmetic weave), you can't lose.


----------



## msheron

The beauty of nakedness is apparent......










I like naked!


----------



## HerbertK

Most of the bikes we sell are of course bare titanium and that is also what I ride. 
But some people like options beyond bare titanium and for them we even offer unique custom paint like featured on the QR frame and fork below. We offer custom paint options this elaborate on QR and on Litespeed bikes.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed blog


----------



## msheron

Oh don't get me wrong they are insane paint schemes and I mean that in a positive way. I myself would entertain the thought of one but that bare Ti look is just one of the best things a bike manufacturer could offer. Seems like so many do paint schemes without offering a bare look.

BTW- And I mean no offense to those who badged the 06' Teramo........but what were they thinking? That was horrible for me and that is why I stripped her ^^^^^ above to make her bare and pretty. And why does Litespeed not offer a Ti fork to compliment the overall Ti look? Is a Ti fork just not viable? I have heard alot of owners say they wished you guys had a Ti fork!

Thanks Herbert.......


----------



## ProudDaddy

IMO, the painted Litespeed says "aluminum". Naked says "titanium". To each his own.


----------



## HerbertK

These responses are all great and they really show that individual tastes vary greatly.

Now if it were only warmer outside so we could enjoy our bikes a bit more. :thumbsup: 


Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed blog


----------



## Red Sox Junkie

I think the paint job on Siena makes it look like every other aluminum bike on the market or even a Carbon Fiber bike. The Ghisallo is much better looking IMO. I like how the rear end is left as ti finish. Terry B has a new Strong 953 that I love. They used "window" logos so you could see the steel under the paint. It was pretty sharp. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=77785&highlight=stainless+strong

Very classy looking.


----------



## petberk

To Herbert:

Can I send my naked 06 Siena back to factory to be painted? Thanks


----------



## HerbertK

You can indeed, but it has to come back through a Litespeed dealer.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
The Litespeed Blog


----------



## petberk

To Herbert:

My dealer told me there was a clearcoat over the stickers on 06 Siena. I cannot detect any. Is this true? Thanks.


----------



## MisterAngular

*3 words...*

PAINT
ADDS
WEIGHT.
 

Seriously, though... I love the look of naked titanium, brushed in particular. To me it feels like a sin to even think about painting a titanium bike frame. But that's just me.

I too am curious about the labels and clearcoat because I expect I will want to remove a few of them when my Siena arrives!

Bradley


----------



## HerbertK

petberk said:


> To Herbert:
> 
> My dealer told me there was a clearcoat over the stickers on 06 Siena. I cannot detect any. Is this true? Thanks.


That is actually not correct, but the decals are different than before. Most 2006 and newer bikes have vinyl decals and they can be peeled off like stickers. The older dry-app decals required Acetone.

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com
http://thelitespeedblog.blogspot.com


----------

